# Citizen Or Seiko Most Similar To Speedmaster?



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I've seen some Citizen and Seiko watches that have a similar design to the Omega Speedmaster. I think they are very interesting and as an Omega is out of my price range for now, might be a good choice.

Does anyone have something like this or can they recommend some models I should start looking for? Thanks all.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

There are a few versions of the Seiko *7A28* which are likened to the Omega Speedmaster (e.g. 7A28-701A and 7A28-7039).

Indeed many of the models produced for the Japanese home market (not export) had 'Speedmaster' logo'd clasps.









One particular Citizen 'Speedy' look-alike has been discussed (in favourable terms) before on many previous occasions ....

For example: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=59898 .... It's the obsolete AN0880-57E model.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

matt488 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've seen some Citizen and Seiko watches that have a similar design to the Omega Speedmaster. I think they are very interesting and as an Omega is out of my price range for now, might be a good choice.
> 
> Does anyone have something like this or can they recommend some models I should start looking for? Thanks all.


If you're interested in vintage mechanical, this is often known as the Citizen 'speedy':










This model uses the excellent 8110a movement, which is an auto with hand winding and flyback functions. They are pretty hard to find though, especially in good nick. The model number is 67-9313, and they date from the 1970's. There's also a white dialed version.

Stephen


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There are a few versions of the Seiko *7A28* which are likened to the Omega Speedmaster (e.g. 7A28-701A and 7A28-7039).
> 
> Indeed many of the models produced for the Japanese home market (not export) had 'Speedmaster' logo'd clasps.
> 
> ...


Wow, definitely would not want a Speedmaster logo on the clasp. Definitely interested in vintage, but hard to find too. Will keep looking.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

matt488 said:


> Wow, definitely would not want a Speedmaster logo on the clasp. Definitely interested in vintage, but hard to find too.


Why ever not ? :huh:

This is (one of) Seiko's take on the 'Speedmaster' theme - the 7A28-701A:










.... and it's fairly subtle 'Speedmaster' bracelet clasp logo:


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> matt488 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, definitely would not want a Speedmaster logo on the clasp. Definitely interested in vintage, but hard to find too.
> ...


Lol, I thought you meant they were ripping off Omega's logo...


----------

